# The (I really, really, like...) Game!



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

And so it goes. This is just another thread, where everyone can express how they feel, but, in a very, very positive way. It's basically like this, someone will post the name of one composer, and the person to respond to his/her post will have to say one thing that they like about said composer. It can be anything, doesn't have to be music related, but it can be, and I suppose that would depend on how familiar you are with the composer. Of course a composer can be mentioned numerous times and it's likely to happen, because we all love to hear nice things said about composer/s we love and cherish, or maybe that's just me lol.

The rules are simple and as follows:

I. You must say one thing that you like, find unique about the mentioned composer, and maybe mean it, then post the name of the composer that you want to hear others say beautiful and meaningful things about at the end of your response. 

II. You may not say anything negative about the mentioned composer. And if you don't know, don't feel like responding to a certain composer, just wait it out until someone else mentions a composer you actually like. :]

That's all. let the fun begin!

I believe I'll do the honors :}
Fellow Piscean rejoice!

*Chopin*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think posting a piece of music would be cool too. I like Chopin, he did piano music brilliantly and he is capable of producing some of the gentlest music and some of the most powerfully dramatic music on the instrument. I would like to include Chopin: Étude op. 10,12 arranged and performed by Cameron Carpenter:






Dramatic, powerful, virtuosic music with just about every emotion I can think of included. This performance on the organ is also stunning and brings out some amazing colours that the étude benefits from. Awe inspiring music AND performance. 

Brian Ferneyhough.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

What I like most about Chopin is that he managed to create an oeuvre with considerable breadth of emotion whilst focusing on one main instrument, and then mainly that instrument solo. I especially like his Nocturnes.

EDIT: beaten by seconds.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Brian Ferneyhough.


Did I scare everyone off?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Brian Ferneyhough.


Re Brian Ferneyhough...I REALLY like that i've never heard of this composer and thus have yet another batch of music to explore!

Hector Berlioz.


----------



## Nadia (Jul 29, 2012)

Berlioz...
I like his instrumentations a lot. He made some really interesting (read: crazy) solutions for common problems, and it sounded good!
I like the fact that he had the strenght not to become a doctor. I dislike doctors. Especially dentists.
And... How could anybody not like a tall thin man who conducts like his having a grand mal epileptic seizure?

The next composer is...

Isaac Albeniz


----------

